# MSN Massenger



## morha (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to know if there's a way to know if one is being "blocked" in the MSN Messenger?

Many thanks

Morha


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

If there was, it would mean using a hack of messenger, which means it is unlikely to get discussed on the boards


----------

